
Building RESTful APIs with Java Spring Boot Framework – For Beginners - rangerranvir
https://ranvir.xyz/blog/building-restful-apis-with-java-spring-boot-framework-for-beginners/
======
rangerranvir
A few days ago, I was learning about how to write restful APIs using the
Spring Boot framework, and I was able to come up with this.

Also, Let me know, how does it looks and is there any other approach followed
in the industry?

